# Charlotte Should get the #1 Pick....



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hell, the Texans got the #1 pick in Football when they started up their franchise....I think that it i only fair, 4th pick is kind of weak for a NEW team who won't really get the pick of the litter in the expansion draft.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Hell, the Texans got the #1 pick in Football when they started up their franchise....I think that it i only fair, 4th pick is kind of weak for a NEW team who won't really get the pick of the litter in the expansion draft.


The reason they don't do that is because 1 franchise player automatically makes a franchise an elite team (unless the GM doesn't know how to build a supporting cast, AKA Orlando) in the longrun.

If expansion teams automatically get the #1 pick, expansion teams would ALWAYS wait to start up at a year where a surefire franchise player comes out, aka Duncan's year, Yao's year, Lebron's year.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It's how it is, but it's hard to buy. Joe Smith, Kwame, Pervis were selected above all-others. Those teams still stink.

AI w/ Philly, Lebron, Yao are all looking good or they've gone to good heights, but it's hardly unfair. They have some success and excitement for the fans, but no dominant title run.

But bad teams can really stink it up when a phenom is coming. An expansion team can't stink on purpose before their first draft.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think it would be unfair to the teams who sucked all year to give the Bobcats #1. The Bobcats dont have any real expectations their first year, while an established team who sucks (Bulls or Magic) are really deserving of a #1 pick. The Bobcats gotta pay their dues, if they suck bad their 1st year, they'll get that #1 pick. 

I mean, if a Duncan or Shaq were avaliable, that would be completely screwing over the bad teams in the NBA. They suck for a whole year(or more), only to have a new expansion team come in and steal the up and coming best player in the NBA and become a contender right away, while the bad teams would still be stuck in the gutter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Charlotte Should get the #1 Pick....*



> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> The reason they don't do that is because 1 franchise player automatically makes a franchise an elite team (unless the GM doesn't know how to build a supporting cast, AKA Orlando) in the longrun.
> ...


I'd think this is the most obvious reason why they don't get the number 1 pick.

-Petey


----------

